

This is the shirt I wear when I interview hackers (ignore fake prices, not an ad) - thorax
http://www.cafepress.com/canreadthis.172171177

======
fiaz
Since I haven't the slightest inkling what the numbers mean...to what does it
refer?

I'm guessing I wouldn't get hired...

;)

------
Remmy
For those wondering, it says, "If you can read this, you're hired."

~~~
Tygerdave
Well.... "If you can read this, you're hired.(Null)" You might want to pad
that out with spaces or make it "you are" so people don't think your name is
Null or that the Null is the starting salary. At least it's not EBCDIC.

~~~
tb
Uh, null is used to terminate strings in C...

~~~
Tygerdave
So your premise is that this isn't just text and the entire shirt is a string?
I think I win this one. Although, if you can make a whole shirt out of just
one string then I will concede the point.

------
run4yourlives
Let's hope you're never hiring a secretary...

------
jcromartie
That's way too much to do in my head...

Does the interviewee get to hack together a script to decode it?

~~~
sanj
It's more than that. It is a waste of time to do in your head.

I like the idea of a minimal test to have them write a "decrypt" in their
language of choice to figure it out.

------
dejb
I think it says 'only savants should apply, idiots are welcome'.

------
tb
4E6F7720796F752063616E2774206869726520616E796F6E652077686F207265616473206E6577732E79632C2064756D6D792100

~~~
Xichekolas
Sure he can... we'd all qualify anyway!

------
jimbob
50 72657465 6E74696f 75732063 756E7473

~~~
thorax
Actually, I have an interview story about one of the words you have in this
particular text.

By the way, the shirt wasn't a requirement for the job. It was just an added
way to bypass the interviews a bit if they happened to decode it easily.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
Yes, but does it support Unicode?

------
bsaunder
457863656c6c656e742100

------
Wesmax27
how much is it really?

